# shappel ice house 5000



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

just ordered one today was wondering how they perform ? :beer:


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I love my shapell, it has ski's that flip out the bottom and five gallon pail holders molder in for when you tow it out. Nice thick floor to, will be a good buy for you.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Buddy has one that is going on 8 years old and is used a lot. Windows have broken on his but temps where well below -25 when they failed. We where towing it behind the sled for a few miles that morning!

We had forgotten to put the covers up the night before!


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

this one is one of the hub designs not the tow ones


----------

